# Mavic DeeTrak?



## Raptordude (Mar 30, 2004)

I've been searching a while for a decently affordable wheelset that offers great strength and burliness yet doesn't weight my bike down rediculous amounts.

I came across the new wheelset from Mavic called the "DeeTrak". Does anyone have anymore information on them as in where they classify? I don't need something as strong as say a DeeMax, but I do want a strong wheel that can take a reasonable level of abuse.

I'm mostly concerned with where it goes in terms of classification, and the rear hub specifications.

Any help is greatly appreciated!


----------



## BJ- (Jan 28, 2004)

Dee Tracks are cheap versions of Dee Max wheels. they use the same hub as a Dee Max wheel but use a cheaper and much softer rim, that is not UST tubless. 

build up a custom wheelset with better parts for the same or less money mate, Dee Tracks fail to deliver the only thing that people buy Dee Max wheels for and that is the Dee Max UST rim.


----------



## Mojo Troll (Jun 3, 2004)

Last month I ran across Dee Traxs on one of the "discount internet shops" when looking for a new wheelset. Seeing how this is the "information age". I did a little research on the net.

Ironically I did'nt find a dang thing on Dee Traxs, that would persuade me to buy them. In fact, I was surprised to see this thread. Theres not much out there on Dee Traxs. Google it and do some research.

I opted for hand built Mavic EX 721's instead. The old adage is true "you get what you pay for". Dee Max's are the pinnicle of any rider reading this. Unfortunatly, they are also out of grasp for many riders.

A well planned and decend wheel builder should be able to build a set of wheels beeter than Traxs.


----------



## Raptordude (Mar 30, 2004)

How does the rim on the DeeTrak compare to a WTB Dual Duty rim?


----------



## scabrider (Oct 3, 2004)

about the same, the high end part of the dee traks are the hubs, the rims are raelly soft and bend easily like the wtb's...


----------



## Raptordude (Mar 30, 2004)

Well I haven't had any problems with my WTB Rims right now.

I'm selling a lot of old parts to a friend, and I may sell my wheels. I found the DeeTraks, but apparently the rims aren't as good as a lot of people say, however, I still may look into it since I don't abuse my rims that much, but I want them to last and stay true and good etc.

On the other hand, does anyone know the demensions of the DeeMax rear hub?


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

BJ- said:


> Dee Tracks are cheap versions of Dee Max wheels. they use the same hub as a Dee Max wheel but use a cheaper and much softer rim, that is not UST tubless.
> 
> build up a custom wheelset with better parts for the same or less money mate, Dee Tracks fail to deliver the only thing that people buy Dee Max wheels for and that is the Dee Max UST rim.


dee max are the same thing as the 823's, but they use a Mvic hub


----------



## morhg (Jan 21, 2011)

Matter of opinion, I say. Ive been using DeeTraks for almost a year now and haven't had a single problem. Whats most important, with ANYTHING you buy, is how you take care of it. If you don't bother to clean or adjust anything it wont last you long. 
Honestly, they're worth the money. I'm 6'3", 240lbs and I ride pretty rough. Yes, I have one tiny tiny bend in the lip but with the tire mounted you cant see it and you cant feel anything. It hasn't impacted my riding at all. Sure, you can buy a better set of rims but, if you ask me, in this price bracket you wont find a better rim or hub.


----------



## fixbikeguy (Aug 28, 2008)

I rode a pair of DeeTraks for 2 seasons. The new version is way better than the old one. I never had a problem with the rims, but the rear hub blew up on me. Mavic took care of me and now I'm riding a set of DeeMax wheels. I wouldn't hesitate to get the DeeTraks.


----------



## DeanH (Jan 9, 2008)

for the money, deetraks are solid value..


----------



## Mojo Troll (Jun 3, 2004)

*blast from the past*

WOW.... heres an old thread revived. Wonder how they do five years later?


----------



## toast33 (Jan 5, 2011)

I'LL LET YA KNOW,... b grabbed a set cheap ( $220) so i'll post in a couple months and let ya know..


----------



## SV11 (Jan 2, 2011)

Mojo Troll said:


> WOW.... heres an old thread revived. Wonder how they do five years later?


Well, mine are 4 yrs old, they've had a season at whistler and still going strong. The only issue I've had was 2 loose spokes. Excellent value for money and would not hesitate to recommend them.


----------



## Archi-Magus (Feb 22, 2010)

I've put my deetraks through crazy abuse and been really impressed with how tough they are. I've seriously hit the rim dead on with low tire pressure on massive rocks multiple times and thought for sure there would be a sizable dent, but there was nothing. I would strongly recommend them.


----------



## clockwork (Dec 9, 2006)

mavic 729 is one burly wide ass rim . Compared to a 823 the 729 will make a maxxis 2.5 about 3/8" wider and 1/4" taller than when mounted on the 823.


----------



## AMCAT (Sep 10, 2009)

I was going to buy a set a few years back,then read a few posting slamming them because of issues with the hubs ??
Did the redesigned hubs cure the issues of the past ???


----------



## renderedtoast (Dec 6, 2006)

I've been riding a set of DeeTrak at N* and other spots for two years. Other than tightening the spokes, they have held up fine and I haven't flatted once with them nor have I had a single hub issue.


----------



## toast33 (Jan 5, 2011)

clockwork said:


> mavic 729 is one burly wide ass rim . Compared to a 823 the 729 will make a maxxis 2.5 about 3/8" wider and 1/4" taller than when mounted on the 823.


just outta curiosity how does the 729 figure into this posting on deetraks, they are NOT the same rim... or are you saying the deetraks use and 823 Nand U are just comparing it too the old 729's burlyness?


----------



## clockwork (Dec 9, 2006)

No older deemax are 823's .....deetrak are indeed 729's


----------



## toast33 (Jan 5, 2011)

clockwork said:


> No older deemax are 823's .....deetrak are indeed 729's


sure dont look like it...... I own a set of each 729's on XT hubs and deetraks on proprietary mavic hubs, rim profile has at the least changed over the years between the two versions I own.... I will post pics !!!! Because it's not a lie!!!! LOL





side wall on the deetraks is slant to flat wall were as the 729's is just a slant,... on;y thing I can think of is that maybe one is a disc specific rim and the other is traditional brake acceptable


----------



## clockwork (Dec 9, 2006)

That is because that is an old 729... it would be the same as the older deetrak.

Just like my 2009 729 have the same profile as current deetrak


----------



## toast33 (Jan 5, 2011)

thanks, so I have newer deetraks and and older 729's then... Nice ride by the way!!!


----------



## NorcoRider (Dec 30, 2004)

I'm getting a set for super cheap. I'm concerned about the hub issues as well, sounds crazy sketchy according to some of the reviews i've read. I can't afford deemax's though, so may as well give these a shot. Anyone else have any recent experience?


----------



## clockwork (Dec 9, 2006)

The hub issues are from people not doing maintance. Keep them clean and lubed and they will roll and roll. If you go too long the pawls might pop out or it starts making weird noises. They are easy to open and lube.

Newer 4 pawl system seams to be doing good for people including myself


----------



## clockwork (Dec 9, 2006)

toast33 said:


> thanks, so I have newer deetraks and and older 729's then... Nice ride by the way!!!


Yes and thanks although it has lots of new bits on it now including a new wheelset. Still have my 729's and they will be backup/beaters as they are tough as nails


----------



## AMCAT (Sep 10, 2009)

Are the deetraks disco"ed,as they do not show on the new mavic website ???


----------



## toast33 (Jan 5, 2011)

yes last yr of production was 09/10


----------



## p_cycle (Jul 22, 2006)

while waiting for a blowout sale '09 pair I just got, I will go as far as to say that the ex325 are the rims under the fancy deetraks stickers. not the 729.


----------

